# Automatic Dust collection



## Sawdust2

I've got my shop pretty well the way I want it but am looking as making the dust collection system automatic. When I open the gate at the tool I want the collector to go on.
I know that is usually done with a micro switch but I do not know how to wire it up.
If someone can point me to a website or someone else's blog on automatic blast gate switches I would appreciate it.


----------



## Radish

Lee,
Take a look at this link. It's to a remote control device that turns on the collector, which may not be the exact thing you are looking for. You would still have to set the gates to the appropriate machine and then turn on the collector as a separate step. But this seemed reasonably priced and the business is located in Atlanta.


----------



## dalec

Surfing Woodcraft.com I ran across a closeout item that will start up your dc System with the opening of a blast gate.

www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5031

You may have to copy and paste this address to make it work.

Dalec


----------



## Sawdust2

Doug, that is what I have now from a different manufacturer.

Dale, that is pretty much what I was looking for. I didn't know that they were commercially available 'cause the two systems Ive seen were home made. I'll have to call the local Woodcraft store to see if they have the unit on hand. Otherwise it's over the net. Looks like it's a closeout sale.

thanks, guys.


----------



## dalec

Sawdust2,

Glad to be of help finding this item.

Dalec


----------



## boboswin

Sawdust:
If you visit a vacuum store that sells central vacs for houses they can show you their contact switch plates and probably offer you a wiring diagram. Bascially the gates are just wired in series so that any one contact that is closed will make a circuit to the relay. The relay will close and turn on the appliance.(DC)
It's harder to explain than to make one. They will probably have micro switches too and or you can buy gates preassembled and just run bell wire to each gate and to the relay. The relay will have a step down transformer like the one used for your door bell to drop the line voltage from 110 volts to 24 or 12 volts.
I have built several over the years and have wired several Dental office with these systems for auto switching of theri suction systems.

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## odie

Got it…JDS makes one and Rockler sells it. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17220&filter=25779
Click on that address.


----------



## motthunter

I also like a remote control in my pocket or in my belt to turn it on and off. It costs less and works just fine.


----------



## GaryK

I concur with motthunter.

Having a remote will save you money and simplify your installation. They make one for either 220V or 110V.
I have been using one for about 5 years now. You can turn it on or off exactly when you want to.

For the price of about one gate you can buy this.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/102-0441505-4653738?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=long+ranger+psi


----------



## Sawdust2

Bob#2 I checked with the local vacuum guy who was helpful but out of town until next week. The net cost would be about $20-25 less than buying the system that is on sale.

I already have the remote system, but it is for 110 and I am converting the system to 220. Plus, I have the annoying habit of setting the remote down somewhere and forgetting where I set it. I have it centrally located hanging on a spring from the ceiling. So I go around making sure gates are open or closed and then pushing the button and then going back to the machine to be used. The biggest problem is my tendency to lose the remote.

I'm putting the belt sander, the drill press and the Rigid oscillating sander on the dust collector system so it is a good time to take care of all at once.


----------



## odie

Sawdust2, you did not mention the Rockler link I put above. I thought it was exactly what you were looking for. You open a gate and the collector goes on. And it's made by the best in the business…JDS.


----------



## Sawdust2

Well, Odie, I did. The JDS and Long Ranger are both just what I was looking for.I shop at both Woodcraft and Rockler. They are about equidistant from my office but Woodcraft is closer to my home. 
If I were to have purchased the JDS system from Rockler it would have been about $150 for my needs. The Long Ranger, being on sale was about 2/3rds that price. Woodcraft also had the JDS system at the same price as Rockler..
I could not look inside the electronics on either but the construction on both appeared about the same and the gates were just the same. Funny, the gates with the switches were less expensive than plain gates but otherwise the same.
I will have to run the dust collector and the band saw off the same line but at 220 the power draw is equal to or less than if it were run on 110.


----------



## motthunter

maybe you can get the clapper like the one on the "as seen on TV " crap. You can clap on or clap off the dust collector without a remote… that is if you buy a dust collector with low DB noise… The best feature is that if a kickback from a machine hits the wall, the noise will shut it down… Just don't listen to Queen's "We will Rock You" int he shop because all the clapping will most likely ruin your machines. Just playing. I am glad to hear that you have a good solution. both the JDS and long ranger are good choices. I prefer not ot do business with Rockler myself. The guys at Woodcraft here in Cleveland, Ohio are the best.


----------



## odie

Just trying something David showed me. You started this image grabing thing…well your question did. Anyway here it is. Glad you worked it out .


----------



## Sawdust2

The gates are installed. The dust collector has been converted to 220v.
System works great. Just what I wanted (for now).

I now have a Rockler 110v remote and 4 4" plastic blast gates to sell.
Rockler lists the remote at $51.99 and the gates at $4.99. each. I'd let them go for half price plus shipping (unless you live close to Atlanta)


----------



## Chipncut

You don't have to replace the gates, only the remote that they hook up to. The remote has a transformer that reduces the voltage to 12, or 24 volts, the same as the 110 system. It's almost like a thermostat on a furnace.


----------



## Chipncut

I forgot to mention that I bought my system at Penn State.


----------



## Lip

Sorry … mine switch is home made … and wasn't very cheap!


----------



## dustmonkey

I designed and built a dust collector control for small shops that will automatically sense when you have turned on a shop tool and start your dust collector. It also has an adjustable off delay. The advantage of my design is that you do not need to run low voltage wiring to each tool or blast gate. It will work on 120V or 240V dust collectors up to 30A. It has an auto/on/off switch so you can turn it on manually or keep it from running if needed. You only need to install a small sensor in your electrical panel. Each sensor is good for up to 100A of total tool current. Multiple sensors can be installed if you have over 100A of total tool current, but this is not usually necessary as people with small or home shops don't often use multiple tools at once. You do need to run your dust collector circuit trhough the control box and control power can either be supplied by the dust collector circuit or a separate 120V source. Less than 1A of control power is required. You don't need to be an electrician to install it. The whole control is about 8"x10"x6" deep and can mount next to the electrical panel. Please let me know if anyone is interested and I can provide additional info. I built one for a friend with a cabinet shop and he loved it!


----------



## Fireball

Dustmonkey - that sounds like a great system. It sounds like it is exactly how the festool system works with their tools and vacuums. You can set the vac to on, off or auto and if you have it on Auto the vacuum will start up whenever the attached tool is turned on. Pretty slick setup. I think the festool vac stays on for 2 or 3 seconds after the tool is shutdown so as to clear all the dust out of the hose.

My DC is on 240V but I would want it to turn on when I'm using tools on both 120 and 240. Does your system do this?

Any additional info you could provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dustmonkey

The off delay is adjustable from 0 to more delay than you could ever want, and yes, the system will resond to any AC tool no matter what the voltage as long as it draws 0.35A or more! Read the blurb/specs I wrote for marketing the design. I would love to know if woodworking folks would be interested in it. I did some patent research and could not find any device that operates this way! Let me know if you want more info. Thanks…...

You are reading about a custom, made to order automatic dust collector control unit, a very cool product that starts and stops your dust collector automatically whenever you start or stop any of your shop power tools. Yes, that right, any of your shop power tools. The automatic dust collector control unit is designed for installation close to and is wired into an electrical branch circuit panelboard (breaker box) containing the branch/load circuit breakers and circuits feeding your shop power tools and your dust collection system. The automatic dust collector control unit does not require a remote control or any wiring to your shop tool. Imagine, no remote control to loose, forget or buy batteries for and no complicated wiring to install between your dust collector and your shop tools. No additional wiring required to add new shop tools.

DUST COLLECTOR COMPATIBILITY:
Dust Collector operating voltages 120 VAC 50/60 Hz or 240 VAC 50/60 Hz single phase (other configurations are available upon request)
Maximum dust collector motor rating is 3HP or 30 amps (120/240V single phase)

The automatic dust collector control unit is an AC power controller that will automatically turn on power to your Dust Collector (up to 3HP or 30amps) whenever it senses that any shop power tool has been turned on. Once the automatic dust collector control unit senses that shop tool(s) have been turn off is will continue to operate your dust collector for a predetermined delay (from 1 - 180 seconds, set or specified by you) and then automatically shut off your dust collector. The automatic dust collector control unit also has a user selectable on-off-auto switch to allow you to manually control your dust collector.

PRINCIPLE OF OPERATION:
The automatic dust collector control unit senses current flow in shop tool circuit wires. This signal is then used to control relays that control power to your Dust Collector. Once shop tool(s) are turned off the automatic dust collector control unit delays turning off your dust collector for an adjustable period to allow all wood dust and chips to be evacuated from the system.

AUTOMATIC DUST COLLECTOR CONTROL UNIT SPECIFICATIONS:
Input voltage 120/240 volts 50/60 Hz
Maximum power tool(s) running current is up to 100 amps AC (or higher upon request)
Minimum power tool current required to turn on dust collector is 350mA (0.350 amps)
Maximum dust collector motor rating is 3HP or 30 amps, 120/240V single phase
User selectable on-off-auto control switch
Dust collector off delay user selectable from 1 - 180 seconds (1 to 15 minutes available on request). 
The automatic dust collector control unit is housed in a NEMA 1 hinged control box that measures 8"wide x 10"high x 6"deep.

AUTOMATIC DUST COLLECTOR CONTROL UNIT INSTALLATION:
The unit can be installed almost anywhere, but we recommend that you install it near the electrical panel supplying power to your shop equipmet. We recommend installation be performed per the National Electrical Code by a licensed electrician. However, installation is very simple and full installation instructions and details are included with the unit.

US PATENT PENDING, MADE IN USA


----------



## kwhit190211

Personallity, I installed a 110VAC SPST switch with metal switch box close by to each one of my dust gates. I don't see the need to spend big bucks on something that I don't need. Where I can design it cheaper, safer & so it takes a little bit of those brain cells to think out. And, so what if it is a extra step. But, what's the price difference between a standard switch box & a SPST switch in relation to a remote switch & gates.
And, as far as the dust gates are involved I make my own. I always have sheet metal in my shop so what if it takes the time to make them in relation to buying the commerical available gate. All it takes is time to make them & some pop rivets. Big savings. 
Like I said before all you have to do is use your brain cells. And, think it out. You have to realize someone out there thought about it in the first place, so why not do the same thing. 
If you don't have to BUY, BUY, BUY, why, right??


----------



## fred_k

Just if anyone is looking for ideas. I added a small momentary push button (normally closed) to all of my blast gates(price of $2.00 each) and mounted on a piece of scrap sheet metal so that when the gate was opened the switch would close. Also got a 12 V relay for about $20 with mounting socket so that it could turn on the 240V dust collector. Used and old transformer that was lying around from an old radio. So for $45 I have it so that when I open any one of my 11 blast gates, the dust collector turns on automatically. One still has to manually open the gate, but to save a couple of thousand $$ I can do it by hand. Starting to look at how to automate it so that gate will open when tool is on…home-made solution of course.


----------



## oldworld124

I installed a 40 amp relay before the collector motor with a remote controller to be able to turn on the collector from anywhere in the shop. It is a good idea to leave one gate open so as not to build pressure on the system when it is winding down. The remote controller is very small and I just carry it with me or set next to the tool I am using. This set up does not require running wires all over the shop.


----------



## boboswin

Hi Lee:
It been nearly a year since you broached this subject and I was wondering how you feel about your choices having had some time to work with them?

Regards

Bob


----------



## Sawdust2

I'm very happy with what I did. I bought the Long Ranger for 220 as it was on sale.
I could have purchased microswitches to add to the plastic blast gates at about $3 each. I have 6 gates. But it would have taken a few hours to do that.
I sold the old 110 system and my plastic gates for $50.
I was able to install them in one night.
My net out of pocket was around $60.

One pipe ruins along a wall where one gate serves my bandsaw, planer (The planer is on wheels and works best (gives the greatest infeed and outfeed distance) right next to where the bandsaw and sander are located) and belt sander; one gate serves my drill press and one gate serves the Rigid belt/oscilating sander. The other pipe goes across a beam to the other wall and serves a floor pickup, the sliding miter saw and the tablesaw and router table (unified table system). Those have plastic quick access connectors and are within 2' of each other so that saves time and effort.

We (my Wed woodworking groujp) and I have thought and thought about a better or more efficient way to connect all of the machines and this really is the most efficient. I am making a widebelt sander and will have to work in a ceiling drop for that

For me it is ideal. My group has enough engineering skills to have made a system (one did). Each of us has the ability to do it all. But for the relatively small amount of money spent and the time saved I am very happy.

Thanks for asking.
(As the holidays are approaching and work is slowing down I will try to add some photos in the next week or so to maybe clear up what I'm trying to say.)

Lee


----------



## 8iowa

I agree with motthunter and GaryK. I have a remote control button in my shop apron - simple, easy, reliable, and not too expensive.


----------



## fred_k

DustMonkey- The system you have described looks more like what I need. I find I still walk away from my saw and forget to turn the dust collector off by closing the gate. Is this something that is available or does one have to build it. More info would be appreciated.


----------



## SoCaAl

DustMonkey- I would like more info on your system as well. I'm new to the sight this morning or I would pm you. 
I've been poking around on this sight for a while and there is so much great infomation and inspiration.


----------



## verdesardog

I have wired a magnetic controller on my table saw that controls a duplex outlet for the the saw or router in the wing, the controller is also wired to a magnetic controller to turn on my dust collector at the same time.

(I found two magnetic controllers on the street one day when the city I was living in at the time had a large appliance trash pick up. They were part of some device that someone threw away because of other issues.)


----------



## bobblack

DustMonkey - Do you have this system for sale? Please contact me here or directly at [email protected]

Regards,

Bob Black


----------



## dustmonkey

Bob,

Yes! I've been putting them together on request. Let me know your email and I'll send you some info…

Jim


----------



## Taigert

Dust Monkey,
Any ideas if this can be adapted to a 5 HP cyclone. I have a remote control switch, but every once in a while I have to hunt it down if my son has been in the shop with me. Im good about putting it in my bibs pocket when Im alone in the shop.


----------



## dustmonkey

Taigert,

Yes! It can attach to practically any system. It is best to mount the control box next to the electrical panel that feeds shop tools. Then run your dust collector circuit through the control and out to your dust collector. Then run your shop tool circuit wiring through a small current switch. The switch can be a hinged type so you won't need to disconnect and re-connect them. That is pretty much all it takes. I've attached a typical connection diagram for a 120V, 1.5 HP dust collector I just built for someone who contacted me through LumberJocks. Let me know if your interested.

dustmonkey

I can email you a better image if you like…...


----------



## rance

DM, I'd be interested in a better image. Could you maybe post a link to an online copy?


----------



## dustmonkey

Don't have a website. Tried to post a better copy, but they're not very clear. Try the link below, it's the best I could do. I can email you a pdf if you like….?

http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z450/dustmonkey1/PrahbaSCHEMATIC-rev0-Model-1.jpg


----------



## rance

The PB pic above works fine. Thanks.


----------



## Max505

Dust Monkey….
Im new to this site. I have been surfing around the web, looking for an automatic blast gate and found your name. Because Im new and dont have 5 posts, I cant send you a personal message. Im very interested in your automated system. If you can send me some info on your system I would apreciate it.
Thanks
Max505


----------



## Max505

Dustmonkey-my email is [email protected] Send me pricing if you can

Thanks


----------



## dustmonkey

What would you like to know? The control will work with pretty much any dust collector just let me know the specs (voltage, amps and HP) and I can configure the control accordingly. The basic unit can handle up to 100 amps of tool load, but additional capacity can be added if needed. I just built one for someone else that contacted me through lumberjocks. Right now I'm only charging for parts and shipping. So far everyone I've built one for is very happy with it. I have one in a friends cabinet shop and he loves it. Eventually I'd like to make a little money on them. My pm is [email protected]


----------



## electron

Hi Guys,
I am new to this site so just wanted to let everyone know my latest project on this subject. I just designed and built a small box with a flush mounted receptacle on the top and an electrical cord attached that will plug into a wall receptacle. I mount the box near a dust gate for the machine and plug the machine into the box and plug the box into the wall. I used off the shelf dust gates and attached a small 12 VDC motor and limit switches. The 12 VDC motor plugs into the box. The last step is to plug my dust collector into a receiver. Now when I start any machine the dust gate opens automatically and the dust collector turns on. When I turn off the machine the dust collector stays on for a short time (adjustable) and the blast gate closes about 15 seconds after the dust collector shuts off. This completely automates the process for each machine.
The boxes are built for 120 or 220 VAC. All blast gates are the same. The box sends a wireless signal to the dust collector to turn on and turn off. All the electronic components are inexpensive and available in US and I am hoping that I can get the cost down to under $60 for the boxs and the dust collector receiver for $40
If I can do that I will plan to market the product. Right now I have 8 machines that are set up and working from two dust collectors. Anyway, just wanted to add another step to all the other good ideas on this subject
John


----------



## Max505

Hi Electron welcome, Im interested in what you have built. I had looked into automating my system a while back but got hurt and had to put that project off for a while. I would like to know more about your system.
can you email me at [email protected]

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## Andy66

Just wondering if dustmonkey is still around? I'm interested in the auto on off control of a 5hp dust collector.

Andy


----------



## dustmonkey

I'm still around, I haven't built one for a while. I've been doing a couple of projects around the house plus it's the middle of duck season. I would be happy to built one if you can wait a few weeks. Check the string above for my pm. send me an email.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=67020&cat=1,42401


----------



## vinnie

Hello everyone, I know this is probably an easy fix . I just recently hooked up a dust collector in my shop. I have two scroll saws and I can power up the dust collector from one foot switch. How can I power it up to the other foot switch without have to unplug from one foot switch to the other?


----------

